
Yale quantum researchers create an error-correcting cat – YaleNews - rbanffy
https://news.yale.edu/2020/08/12/yale-quantum-researchers-create-error-correcting-cat
======
finphil
At first I thought it was a joke, but it ended up being a good read.

